# Chrisman Puppies



## bobby4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi there- I see on line that there are 2 puppy breeders with the name Chrisman - One in PA and one in NJ. Can anyone tell me the difference? Does anyone know anything about the one in PA? Is it reputable?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have a pup from Chrisman but some members here on SM do and they are just adorable! I know for a fact that they are located in PA and not NJ. Hope this helps.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Chrisman has two locations: they are in PA. and Vero Beach, Florida not NJ.
I am not sure what is in NJ?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you visited their web-site? You will see that they have a place in PA and Florida. You will also see that they have very gorgeous dogs, and have been showing for a long time. MiMi is from another breeder in PA, but has Chrisman dogs in her pedigree. Her grandfather is the very handsome Ch. Tony Sopranao.

Very reputable breeders.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Chrisman is a well known and respected breeder in PA and FL. Lots of our members have Chrisman malts. I don't own one, but have seen them at shows many times and they are beautiful dogs. I personally wouldn't hesitate to buy a Chrisman pup.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've known Manny and Chris for many years and they have gorgeous dogs, imho. You will find their lines in the pedigrees of many other breeders. As said previously, they have a home in PA and another in FL and, depending, on the seasons are in one or the other place (i.e., when it's wnter, they're in FL and in the summer they're in PA). Very reputable and well respected breeders.


----------



## bobby4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for your info!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM! My Benny is from Chrisman. As the others stated they have locations in PA and in FL. I believe years ago they were located in NJ before moving to PA.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My Tyler is a Chrisman pup and I couldn't have asked for more in a dog...he's loving, fun, sweet and handsome. He has the temperament I asked for...not shaky or timid but secure about himself. I love him to pieces and think he's really special, but don't we all? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kcbellifemine (Feb 20, 2012)

*Chrisman Maltese*

Chrisman has two locations: PA and Fl.
I bought my girl from them. Great Dog!


----------

